# Rafting company in Colorado for sale!



## bribish

Hi, I am in the Ark Valley, I would like to come by and see the business if i could meet with you. 
Is there an email address i can reach out to. And/or would you please message me at [email protected] The link to the cmc site did not populate when i attempted. I am in town, perhaps i could just meet with you prior to engaging the third party. Appreciated,
Thank you,
Brian


----------



## Easy Tiger

bribish said:


> Hi, I am in the Ark Valley, I would like to come by and see the business if i could meet with you.
> Is there an email address i can reach out to. And/or would you please message me at [email protected] The link to the cmc site did not populate when i attempted. I am in town, perhaps i could just meet with you prior to engaging the third party. Appreciated,
> Thank you,
> Brian


You're about 14 years too late...


----------



## sporkfromork

climbbd510 said:


> You're about 14 years too late...


classic mountain buzz


----------

